# Haymarket Theatre, Leicester - Feb '14



## KM Punk (May 11, 2015)

The Haymarket Theatre was constructed in the early 1970's when the Haymarket Shopping Centre was built. It opened in 1973 and was a success until the Millennium, it had a brief closure in late 2003 but was reopened in early 2004 by the Leicester Theatre Trust(LTT). Some Notable actors, actresses, directors and producers have featured in the theatre over the years including Parminder Nagra (Bend it like Beckham, ER), Nina Wadia (Goodness Gracious Me, Eastenders) and Tim Rice (Lion King, Joseph and the Technicolor Dreamcoat) to name a few.
With the building of the Curve Theatre completing in 2006, LTT moved to the curve in late 2006. Since then Leicester City council have owned the Haymarket costing the tax payer £70,000 a year. There was a plan to use it as an office building but now it is up for a Long lease sale.
This place has been on my radar since I first joined. My maternal family are all actors and actresses. I came here a lot with my parents as a child and I did perform here with school. I was glad to finally get in even though it took 1 1/2 hours get gain access.
Explored with Rich PDG and a lot of patience.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





*And from the rooftop*

22
*Highcross Shopping Centre*






23
*Skyplaza Hotel*





Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela (May 11, 2015)

Sad to see theatres closing but glad to hear it's moved to another (newer?) premises.


----------



## UrbanX (May 11, 2015)

The theatre looks so odd stripped out. Hats off for getting in, thanks for sharing your photos!


----------



## mk2258 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Great shots! How did you get in?*


----------



## mookster (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice stuff, interesting building.



mk2258 said:


> *Great shots! How did you get in?*



You'll never get an answer to that question in public on a forum.


----------



## MD (Jul 25, 2015)

no point bothering is well sealed now


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice photography. My favourite shot is the very first one of the stairs. Nice composition. I wonder where the seats went - maybe sold off.


----------



## smiler (Jul 26, 2015)

That is Nicely Done, Very enjoyable, Thanks


----------

